# Wyndham Newbie help



## ahfam (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

So me and my husband went and bought a Wydham points plus membership but we realized that we really will not be able to use any of the points for quite some time. To offset the price we wanted to rent out our timeshare but I am not sure how to do it.

I have already read the "How to Rent Your Timeshare" link but it doesnt address how to really get things up for rent. So my question is...

1) should we pre-rent the locations for the dates we want? or only book the dates once we have an interested renter?
2) also would it be better to sell out points vs. renting?

Thanks for all your help everyone!!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 2, 2014)

The only way to sell points is to sell the contract.

renting can be done one of two ways.. "Speculative bookings", ie make a reservation and rent it

or "rent to order" ie find out what your customer wants, then book that, and rent it to him.

I do speculative bookings, I reserve high demand weeks and weekends way in advance, and rent them.  This is where I make the most money...I also will rent to order, but I cant get as much for these. 

Just be aware that there are owners that can charge as little as $3/1000 points and still make money. Thats your competition, and its hard to beat. and thats why I try for as many of those hard to get, high demand weeks as I can get.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2014)

And most HIGH DEMAND weeks are booked using your ARP -- where your points are deeded at....

AND I seldom rent anything last minute booking to match to someone' desires ... like the Super Bowl -- the teams won't be know for a couple of weeks, but (if there was a Wyndham across the street), that was totally booked at the 13 month 7AM mark... and that is NOT 7:01AM...

PS Those $3/1k cost of MFs are also with lots of FREE GC and Free RTs and Free HKs .... I don't think you brought a Platinum VIP package .. most first timers (and that includes me) have limitless money.


----------



## ahfam (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for the advice....I will be sure to look into speculative booking as that seems safest for a newbie like me

@vacationhopeful: sorry for my ignorance but you threw out a lot of initials, what does MF/GT/HK & RT mean? I will be sure not to fall into the last minute booking trap.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## learnalot (Jan 9, 2014)

ahfam said:


> Thank you so much for the advice....I will be sure to look into speculative booking as that seems safest for a newbie like me
> 
> @vacationhopeful: sorry for my ignorance but you threw out a lot of initials, what does MF/GT/HK & RT mean? I will be sure not to fall into the last minute booking trap.
> 
> Thanks again!!!



MF=Maintenance Fees
GC = guest certificate
HK = housekeeping credits
RT = reservation transactions


----------

